# problem with a old campbell Hausfeld air compressor



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

What size generator are you using? was the motor 120Vv or 240V? A 2 hp motor may use 2K watts to run but may need over 6K watts to start it. It is hard to tell what you burned up until you take it to a electric motor repair shop.


----------



## gordie4659 (May 16, 2015)

I'm using a 4k generator and its a 120 V. I want to fix it myself but I could use some troubleshooting skills or a guide of somekind. Thanks


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

if it ran good on line voltage but shut down on the generator, I would check the output voltage of the generator, so we don't potentially damage something else.
Regarding the compressor inspect the motor tag to confirm voltage and amp requirements. Some motors have a thermal relay that can be reset, but shouldn't cause smoke when tripped. Aside from that, not much help from me on motor repair, good luck


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I suspect the generator could not handle the starting amperage of the motor. A 2 HP motor can draw 20 AMPs . The starting amperage on an air compressor is likely even more. Although that is technically ok with your generator , the generator may not generating its full output. I would have thought the circuit breaker on that generator outlet would have tripped. It maybe the generator is operating improperly as well.

I am no help on either repair but you obviously need to fix or replace the motor and I would have the generator checked as well.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Bad Start capacitor in the motor


----------

